# CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2013)

*CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

der titel sagt es bereits. ich suche einen kühler, der passt, ohne mir die ramslots zu verdecken. im moment nutze ich patriot viper3 module (höhe 42mm), wenns nicht anders geht werde ich aber wohl die heatspreader abnehmen müssen, oder den ram gegen lp-variante austauschen.
"wohnen" tut das ganze in einem prodigy, somit ist recht viel platz für größere modelle

hier mal der link zum board:
ASRock > FM2A75M-ITX

wie man auf dem bild sehen kann, sitzt der sockel sehr nahe bei dem rambänken und dazu noch um 90° gedreht, verglichen zu den meisten anderen itx-boards (ob intel oder amd, spielt dafür ja keine rolle)
somit sollte diese drehung mit dem kühler auch möglich sein, um den kühler auch entsprechend in den luftstrom mit einzubinden. im moment nutze ich den arctic freezer extreme v2, der pustet nun jedoch quer in richtung x16 slot.

kommt blöde, wenn ich ne dedizierte karte zustecke.

danke für eventuelle hilfe


----------



## wobbes (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

ich habe ne h60 drauf passt allerdings bin ich grade am basteln, das der macho passt (passiv) nutze aber auch keine extra GK dient bei mir nur als htpc ....ansonsten wirds schwer glaube ich hatte auch schon gesucht


----------



## ct5010 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

Der Macho passt ins Prodigy. Könntest ja den Hecklüfter quasi als CPU-Luffi benutzen und dann halt den mitgelieferten einfach ohne Verwendung lassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

der macho klingt gut. 
bei dem arctic musste ich auf der einen seite 3 kühlfinnen abnehmen... sonst hätte ich nur einen ramslot nutzen können.

wakü ist auch im hinterkopf, jedoch soll es dann gleich ne richtig sein, keine kompaktwakü


edit: hab auf der website von pc-cooling eine grafik zum macho gefunden, die mir sagt, das die kühlfinnen schonmal nicht mit dem ram kollidieren werden.

edit2: mal zum vergleich die selbe grafik für den macho 120


----------



## wobbes (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

aber die amd backplatte passt nicht somit ist basteln angesagt liegt aber an den bauteilen um den Sockel von hinten .....

ich habe mir plastik unterlegscheiben besorgt um die backplatte weiter vom Mainboard abstehen zu lassen ich denke es wird gehen da der macho senkrecht im Prodigy steht somit sind keine vertikal kräfte vorhanden  

bekomme mein 2tes Prodigy aber erst die woche geliefert könnte am Wochende neues berichten falls Du magst .....

greetz wobbes


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

notfalls ohne backplate und nur mit schrauben und u-scheiben. genug anpressdruck sollte allein schon durch das gewicht des kühler entstehen, und wenn man die schrauben nur von hand anzieht, sollte auch das mobo nicht verziehen.
wenn du mehr weisst, immer her mit den info's.


----------



## wobbes (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

wird aber frühestens am Wochende da ich erst dann Zeit habe ,

gib Dir dann bescheid ob und wie ,extra GK usw .....


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> edit: hab auf der website von pc-cooling eine grafik zum macho gefunden, die mir sagt, das die kühlfinnen schonmal nicht mit dem ram kollidieren werden.


 

Der Lüfter müsste noch mit eingerechnet werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

den kann man notfalls durch einen 120er ersetzen, oder auch ganz weglassen wie du bereits erwähnt hast.


----------



## BeatB (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

für mich ist das problem nun ganz einfach gelöst: hab mir die corsair h100i bestellt. die passt problemlos, da sie über das standart-retentionmodul befestigt wird. 
jedoch ist die frage bestimmt trotzdem für den ein oder anderen noch interessant. habe übrigends festgestellt, das viele top-blow kühler auch nicht passen...


----------



## wobbes (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

passen schon aber nur ohne extra GK .....

wie sieht es mit der 100i aus ist die pumpe ruhig hab die auch gerade auf dem Schirm möchte eventuell meine XFX 7970 DD BE mal auf dem Trinity testen .....incl. H100i ..

der macho passt auch, mit einer extra GK könnte knapp werden ....habs aber nicht probiert


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

GK ? 
also noch hab ich die h100i nicht hier. hab die bestellung erst vor ein paar stunden aufgegeben. sollte so gegen mitte nächste woche hier sein. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man mit der link-software auch die pumpe steuern, somit sollte die lautstärke auch reduzierbar sein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Mit GK meint er Grafikkarte. Das Problem beim Macho könnte halt sein, dass er den PCIe Slot verdeckt ...


----------



## wobbes (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

es passt ja wahrscheinlich auch mit einer GK = Grafikkarte  habs wie schon beschrieben aber nicht probiert da mein jetziges Netzteil eh zu klein ist .....
bei Bild 3 und 4 passt es auf keinen Fall ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso nutzte jetzt eine Enermax Cluster übern Pci slot zieht kühle luft rein vom seitenteil funktioniert sehr gut aber nur ohne GK


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

Für dieses Maiboard sollte man sich diesen Kühler merken Prolimatech Blue Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Der passt wie angegossen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

lol. darauf hätt ich auc selber kommen können xD

das sieht eng aus, da sollte man aus sicherheitsgründen eine plastikscheibe oder dergleichen zwischenschieben, damit es keinen kurzen geben kann
wie ist das, wenn du den macho um 90° drehst? dann sollte der pcie slot definitiv frei bleiben. 
bei dem board von bild 3 und 4 ist der sockel warscheinlich mehr in der mitte. passt also höchstens mit gk, wenn man die seite, die für den lüfter vorgesehen ist, in richtung pcieslot ausrichtet.

das "problem" bei dem megahalems ist, wie bei meinem noch genutzen freezer extreme v2, dass der lüfter quer zum gehäuseluftstrom angebracht wird. es sei denn, man nutzt das semi-passiv und verlässt sich ganz auf die gehäuselüfter


----------



## wobbes (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

um 180 grad gedreht würde gehen aber dann nur mit flachem Ram ich habe ja leider den mit hohen bestellt  mein Fehler ....

bild 3 und 4 ist auch Z68 itx board da sitzt der sockel wiederum an einer anderen stelle .... läuft ja auch nur semi passiv 

shit ob plastik mut zur lücke  ne wenn  die Karte passen würde wäre sie ja eh fixiert von daher 

bei meiner Gtx680 Beast mit SK drüber musste ich auch mehrere minuten mit der Taschenlampe schauen richtig eng  aber läuft


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

ich hab aus gutem grund nicht wieder die vengeance module gekauft. auch wenn die viper3 module nicht viel niedriger sind.


----------



## wobbes (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

ja bin auch langsam durch mit hohen modulen ......sag bescheid wie laut oder leise die pumpe der 100i ist hoffentlich nicht wieder so eine katastrophe wie bei der 100er hatte 3 stk. war nicht auszuhalten hab die ein Stockwerk tiefer noch rasseln,surren hören  somit gingen die alle wieder zurück nicht ausgereift


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

jup, mach ich. bin mal gespannt, wie laut die lüfter bei voller geschwindigkeit sind. 2700RPM sind nicht wenig


----------



## wobbes (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

ich glaube die lüfter taugen nichts lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren ,

ich würde mir Enermax,Nanoxia oder irgend welche leisen dazu bestellen und mit max 1000 rpm laufen lassen so heiß wird der A10 nicht ....


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

nja die lüfter sind immerhin schonmal auf statischen druck ausgelegt. ich werd einfach mal die bitfenix spectre ausprobieren. auch wenn die eher auf airflow ausgerichtet sind. die hört man jedoch auch ungeregelt kaum.


----------



## wobbes (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

H100i schon da ? ich warte noch mit dem bestellen sind so gemischte meinungen über das ding .....


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

laut dhl sendeverfolgung heute ins zustellerfahrzeug geladen, müsste somit innerhalb der nächsten paar stunden hier ankommen.


----------



## Sunjy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

Hey willst du auf dem PC zocken oder nur so für filmchen ect?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

ich zock damit auch. ich hab nicht so die mega-ansprüche an die grafik. das was ich zocke, läuft. und mit der h100i sollte auch moderates oc deutlich besser möglich sein.

tante edith ist sauer: DHL ist zu blöde, klingelschilder zu lesen, darum geht mein paket nun erstmal zurück nach berlin um dann von da wieder hierher geschickt zu werden... mit glück freitag, sonst montag sollte ich dann ein hoffentlich trotz umwegen unbeschädigtes paket in den händen halten. mein fazit daraus: nur noch direkt über den händler bestellen und dann dort abholen. dann hab ich zumindest mit lieferdiensten keinen ärger mehr. selbst, wenn es dann etwas mehr kosten sollte ...


----------



## wobbes (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

das ist echt typisch faules pack teilweise , habe in letzter zeit auch die probleme ....


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

die bringen teilweise aktionen wie "wir haben sie leider nicht angetroffen" -zettel an die haustür kleben. dabei war man den ganzen tag zuhause.


----------



## wobbes (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

mach schonmal eine neues Klingelschild dran  dann klappt das auch mit der h100i.......


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für A10-5800k auf ASRock FM2A75M-ITX*

so, caseking hat mein paket heute erneut an dhl übergeben... ich bin mal gespannt...

edit: paket ist da. die h100i kühlt gut, jedoch fehlt mir die möglichkeit, die pumpe runter zu regeln... die hat ein recht hohes betriebsgeräusch. die stock-lüfter arbeiten im quiet-mode unter 1000rpm, sind somit kaum hörbar. push-pull mit den spectre's kann ich so nicht machen, da nur einmal 8 lange schrauben dabei sind, also etwas magerer lieferumfang...


----------

